# Inquietud subwoofer y amplificador



## griegooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Saludos a todos, tengo un amplificador pioneer GM5300T de 380W RMS x 1 canal (4 Ohm) y un subwoofer kenwood 400 watts RMS (1200 watts peak power) 4 Ohm

Quisiera saber si el amplificador es adecuado para el subwoofer?
Sera demasiada potencia que ahoga el sonido de los medios y altos?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 16, 2008)

Esos numeros que tiras ahi arriba parace todo muy lindo. El tema que en la realidad no es tan asi. 
Suponiendo que se cumplen esos numeros estaría bien. La relacion potencia parlantes.
Si quieres un Subwoofer tenes que armar una caja media/grande. y que se realizable en la práctica.  en caso de que quieras minimizar el tamaño de la caja puede hacer un bassreflex.
Recuerda que cada parlante implica una caja propia.
Lo que te recomiendo es que busques los datos del parlante.
Fo, parametros T/s etc. asi puedes diseñar la caja.

Lo de la Potencia que ahoga, que gracioso  pero te comprendo.
es relativo y depende de muchos parametros. el volumen de la caja mientras mas chica sea menos bajos tira. la sensibilidad del parlante, etc.
si el sistema es activo es decir del Xover a la potencia la sensibilidad se ajusta de Xover. si el sistema es pasivo es decir salir de la "señal línea" hacia la potencia y luego a los divisores de frecuencia. se utilizan resistencias para atenuar y asi ajustar
el nivel entre los distintos parlantes.
Espero que sirva 

saludos.


----------



## griegooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias, quisiera complementar algunos datos.
realize una caja sellada para el subwoofer con las medidas suministradas por kenwood
el radio tiene una salida para subwoofer, e iria conectada al amplificador y de este al subwoofer.
los parlantes de medios y altos, van conectados directamente al radio.

sera que de esta manera quedaria sonando solo bajo?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

los woofer solo emiten sonidos en baja frecuencia.saludos


----------



## detrakx (Jul 17, 2008)

Si, por que la radio te esta dando una salida de linea ya filtrada. De esa manera podes 
conectar el sub. Ahora lo que te faltaría es ajustar la sensibilidad.
o sea ver la manera de ajustar el volumen del sub por ejemplo. así queda el sistema igualado en presion. 
Salu.,


----------



## ivans69 (Jul 19, 2008)

si funcionara bien el amplificadorfier con el subwoofer, pero tambien hay variables con las cajas acusticas  ya que se escucha diferente los sellados a los ventilados, las cajas  selladas trabajan perfecto solo si esta en lugares encerrados o que el sonido se refleje con algo y solo asi son potentes.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

un subwoofer adentro de un auto . se comporta como si el auto fuera una caja acústica pero digamos que una caja acústica de malas características . por que hay muchas perdidas ,, los vidrios y averturas del auto. en cuanto a si refleja o no. yo diría que dentro de un auto es muy poco lo reflejado. para reflejar el sonido se tiene que utlizar materiales densos y no porosos. coeficientes de absrocion cercanos a 0. ej (0.1).
Cuando voy caminando por la calle y pasa un CARAUDIO lo único que se esucha son la pelota de bajos emitido por el auto. en cambio las frecuencias medias y bajas, son en parte absorvidas por los asientos y las personas.
la presion resultante de un subwoofer es una ecuacion compleja, en donde juegan variables como Bl, CMS, MMD, CAB ,etc. estos parámetros son los que ponen la condicion de cuanta presion el subwoofer emitirá.

saludos.


----------

